# Buserelin Leak



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I did my Buserelin jab tonight and the needle wasn't sitting on right.. As I injected there was quite a bit of leakage....

So I injected another 0.1 just to be sure

Now im wondering have I done the right thing


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Im sure its all fine, i injected air once, didnt realise there was actually no meds in my syringe, i did it for 3 days running!! dont ask me how, i have no idea! 
but it didnt effect anything, im sure the extra 0.1 ml is fine, if you feel unsure call clinic tomorrow


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm certain it wouldn't have done any harm but I'm not sure about injecting more fluid. When I get a leak I suck the droplets back up with the syringe and stab myself again xx


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't use buscerilin as an short protocol but I did have leakage with the ganirelix that I inject in my leg (to stop ovulation) and my clinic told me to do an extra dose just to be on the safe side but were sure it wasnt needed but to calm me down as I was panicking they said to do it...so am sure you'll be fine.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you all so much


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

With buserelin, you are downregulating to thin your endometrial lining and control your cycle. It's common for clinics to double your buserelin dose for a week if your endometrium is not thinning enough on a standard dose. So injecting an additional 0.1 ml isn't going to mess you up.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm taking Climaval with the Buserelin


----------

